# Spammers



## NYEric (May 23, 2013)

There seem to be a number of entities logged onto this forum who have no activity. I am therefore logging off to maintain the integrity of my PC.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2013)

Could be just lurkers...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 23, 2013)

Que?


----------



## ALToronto (May 25, 2013)

The number of non-members on this forum is very reasonable. There is another orchid forum where the ratio of non-members to members is over 100:1 at any one time. I suspect that website is paying someone to artificially create traffic and bump it up in the search engine rankings. 

Eric, if you're afraid of spammers and viruses, you should look into running Linux on your computer.


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2013)

Eric please stop worrying about it. They're banned, they can't do anything. Get a Mac.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2013)

Heather said:


> Eric please stop worrying about it. They're banned, they can't do anything. Get a Mac.



Or better yet, go Linux and free source and stop feeding the beasts of the world. I'm a Mac user, and they haven't quite ticked me off enough yet to switch, but every man has his limits...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2013)

Although I'm getting a crappy Dell laptop (I hate laptops! But this way when I eventually go back to the hospital I won't have to take my wife's) I have decided that my next desktop (I'm a dinosaur....I only like desktops. The I-pad left me hopelessly bored after only 5 minutes) will be a Mac (thank you, Windows 8). But I don't care...Mac or not, I will want an antivirus program. Macs are too popular now for me to trust as virus free. Will the usual antivirus programs work on Macs also? Or would it have to be a special one?


----------



## ALToronto (May 25, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Although I'm getting a crappy Dell laptop (I hate laptops! But this way when I eventually go back to the hospital I won't have to take my wife's) I have decided that my next desktop (I'm a dinosaur....I only like desktops. The I-pad left me hopelessly bored after only 5 minutes) will be a Mac (thank you, Windows 8). But I don't care...Mac or not, I will want an antivirus program. Macs are too popular now for me to trust as virus free. Will the usual antivirus programs work on Macs also? Or would it have to be a special one?



You'll need an antivirus written for Mac OS. Or spend 1/3 of the money on a Windows computer and replace Windows with Ubuntu Linux (by far my favorite flavour of Linux). With the newest version of Ubuntu you can load it alongside Windows and choose which one you want to use each time you boot up. 

There are still a few specialized programs that run only on Windows, so both my desktop and laptop are dual-boot. As for Apple, I consider them a despicable company - $138 billion in the bank, and zero to charity - so I will never support them with my business.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Heather but I've seen too many things in the news about hacker shenanigans. Also, I've had my id stolen so...

Oh! And by the way we did get a Spam attack after I noticed them. THere are currently 3 on the site. I hate them, there must be a way to keep them from registering.


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2013)

maybe have a setting so that new users for 10 days must send posts through a moderator? (or some flavor of that...)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

I use ClamXav on my Macs. It's free and available at the App store...they do ask for a donation, though.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Although I'm getting a crappy Dell laptop (I hate laptops! But this way when I eventually go back to the hospital I won't have to take my wife's) I have decided that my next desktop (I'm a dinosaur....I only like desktops. The I-pad left me hopelessly bored after only 5 minutes) will be a Mac (*thank you, Windows 8*). But I don't care...Mac or not, I will want an antivirus program. Macs are too popular now for me to trust as virus free. Will the usual antivirus programs work on Macs also? Or would it have to be a special one?



You don't like windows 8? Me neither, in fact I hate it. But I don't really care for the Mac operating system either... Arrgh


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2013)

No, I'm not a fan of Mac OS.....but I really like the idea of the 27" Imac!


----------



## ALToronto (May 30, 2013)

Come on, guys, it's not a duopoly in operating systems. The people who write viruses all have Linux on their own computers. Just have a peek - ubuntu.com


----------



## Secundino (May 30, 2013)

Two years or so with linux ubuntu now and after getting used to it, just happy with it. Not one problem up to now. fingerscrossed....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't believe that Ordydergo butt-clown and one of his cronies is back on again!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2013)

Not anymore.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## abax (Jul 27, 2013)

I've never seen spam on this forum. Is that quick work, being a Mac user
or just luck? I never receive any spam on Safari either.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2013)

abax said:


> I've never seen spam on this forum. Is that quick work, being a Mac user
> or just luck? I never receive any spam on Safari either.


We try to take care of the problem as quickly as possible. I don't think it has anything to do with what computer platform you are on as far as Slippertalk is concerned. In you email or on your computer is another matter -- so far, there Macs have an advantage.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2013)

Y0u guys are doing a great job fighting the spam crew. I wish i knew what they are trying to do here. I also wish I could apply electrodes to their private part and apply juice!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Y0u guys are doing a great job fighting the spam crew. I wish i knew what they are trying to do here. ...


I do, too! Their posts never make sense. They must get paid by every word they can sneak into a forum.



NYEric said:


> Y0u guys are doing a great job fighting the spam crew. I wish i knew what they are trying to do here. I also wish I could apply electrodes to their private part and apply juice!!


:rollhappy: That's quite a picture...


----------

